# First Allegiance



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

So they send over an eviction today, i have no clue who they are and how they got my contact info, Ive never sign up with them.

The eviction prices are laughable, i tried to call and everyone is gone for the day or in meetings, the contact person on the work order is not in the office at this moment..

I call back later and still getting the front desk girl and she is clueless. I try to email them back and it goes to their website every time.

Who are these people. and how do they conduct business like this.:blink:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

They used to be known as REO Allegiance. Same people, same chit, new name.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*you mean ya didnt jump to sign up they sent ya a wo lol*

mite even pay slave wages and a pbj sandwich for lunch never know :thumbup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> They used to be known as REO Allegiance. Same people, same chit, new name.


Now that would explain alot wouldn't it..


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

RiedlingConstruction said:


> mite even pay slave wages and a pbj sandwich for lunch never know :thumbup:


Dont go disrespecting PPJ sandwiches, they have a longer shelf life that some of these Regional's...:notworthy:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I did one job for them in 2008 or 2009 and saw what a joke. Funny thing is I still get emails every couple of months saying they can't send anymore work because my insurance expired. No chit I took them off after the one and only job.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I expect if you don't complete the order, they'll reassign and back charge you. Of course you can make it back to them on the next job they send over.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been contacted daily by these knuckleheads for the past 3 weeks. I haven't a clue who they are or how they sourced my name? Each time it's a different person trying to sell me a song and dance about needing a GC to give bids on rehabs and all I need to do is submit photos and do a PCR and I'm certain to get the work. To top they indeed threaten me with a reassign/chargeback if I didn't complete the work....! It was as if this clown was reading from a script, so naturally I had to interject something while he was in mid-sentence every chance I got. 
I actually happened to be in the area of one of the properties so for chit/giggles I stopped by and took a peek. It would actually be a nice little rehab job if I trusted it was legit. But given what you guys are saying...I'm guessing it's a ploy to get noobs to give them a free PCR. 
If anyone learns how they are getting peoples contact info I'd like to know, as I will quickly put a halt to that.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Do the work, invoice and be paid...30-45 days later, but they will pay what was agreed upon.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Just met a guy at the hardware store today*

warned me to stay clear of them. Owed him 5 digits. I didn't ask him about it either, he just mentioned it.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I did a few bids for them last year and a dehumidifier for them.45 Days went by and still no check i said if i didint have a Answer by the end of the day i was driving to there office to pick up a check.They are located in NJ.I just got paid for the dehumidifier and was never paid for the multiple bids i did for them.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

There a joke.


----------



## jmorehouse (Jan 24, 2015)

I did some work for them with no problem. Insurance claim repairs...paid nicely. My only complaint is that they take too long to pay. 30-45days turned into almost 60days but they did pay and the work was good.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*lewis preservation*

I have done a few wo for these ppl sub work for the above company, its taken me 60 to 70 days to get paid for work, horrible... which I think that's the fault of lewis, and I just recently cut them loose, as we have taken a different direction for our business, buying houses and flipping them, and more advertising for private work, maintaining local rentals. So far its going good, spent 20,000 on 2 houses, rehabbed and one just sold for 69,000, and I got about 49,000 profit off just one house... and I put about 15k into it, going to buy a few more lol...


----------

